# Mustang Barrel Racer????



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some horses just don't have the motor to make a 1D barrel horse. 

I have a Mustang X, and he is very good at certain events (keyhole, flags, speed and action) But he just doesn't have the drive to make a 1D barrel horse. He's a great horse, wouldn't trade him for the world, but he'll never compete with the big boys.

If you want to be competitive, you'll have to step up to a faster horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

While I agree some horses just don't have the speed, the will, the build to be a 1D barrel horse sometimes a little tweaking is all that is needed to pick up an extra second or two. Have you worked with someone who really knows about barrel racing and is able to help you? If not I would try that. On the other hand if you have worked with someone, and have been consistently 2D for 2 years then you may just need a faster horse. I have found though that consistently running clean patterns is what pays in the long run, and speed does not always pay off if you running into things. Good luck to you.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you know how old he is ish? He may not have come into his own yet. I feel that sometimes it just takes a few years and maturity for them to really get into their groove.


----------

